# It's Lekking Season!



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I had the wonderful opportunity to go visit a sage grouse lek this morning and help with the counts. On this particular lek, there were a total of 48 birds - 34 males and 14 females that we could see. Sorry for the darkness of some of the pictures.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Awesome, great picts.


----------

